# Worst TT Ever?



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just awful, front was no better!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's up there but sad to say I have seen worse


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## akha601 (Aug 5, 2013)

:-| horrible


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oooh nasty [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so whats wrong with that,, sort the paint,, straighten the exhaust, lower, spacers and yer away 
although in saying that,, it has all the signs of a poorly looked after car, so needs a good check


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like it had a red reflective strip across the back that's fallen off?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Looks like it had a red reflective strip across the back that's fallen off?


I had wondered what may be across the rear

Im really keen to see the sides (see if they have fitted the blades) and the front lol


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

awful...however there is an austin metro converted to a TT on ebay at the moment!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Now now - could have caught him/her mid conversion :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw that TT last week through in linlithgow, didn't see the driver though.

I'm sure there was a red reflective strip across the back think its a PPI bodykit or something along those lines.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YUK!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Seats, age and roof make me think its a qs, even worse if it is! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

mstew said:


> Seats, age and roof make me think its a qs, even worse if it is! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You were right.


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh dear, saw one recently with a similar 'r8' style kit, terrible idea! And that metro TT on eBay was hilarious, just why?...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jay89 said:


> Oh dear, saw one recently with a similar 'r8' style kit, terrible idea! And that metro TT on eBay was hilarious, just why?...


i think newbes should try to be of a positive frame of mind.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

saint said:


> Just awful, front was no better!


I am guessing he had some sort of second spoiler lower down? He also needs a telling off for not having a reverse light patch!


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Just awful, front was no better!
> ...


Reverse light patch?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

some people put a bit of red sticky tape over the reversing light so that they cant see what is behind them when reversing at night..  ( yes,, true !!  , not that is much good anyway  )


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Jay89 said:


> Reverse light patch?


viewtopic.php?f=4&t=361417



roddy said:


> some people put a bit of red sticky tape over the reversing light so that they cant see what is behind them when reversing at night..  ( yes,, true !!  , not that is much good anyway  )


Well you can still see, Its just all pink/red instead of white. :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BaueruTc said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> > Reverse light patch?
> ...


So , just like rose tinted glasses ,,,, mmm , not a bad idea , 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dzTT said:


> I saw that TT last week through in linlithgow, didn't see the driver though.
> 
> I'm sure there was a red reflective strip across the back think its a PPI bodykit or something along those lines.


Yes there should be a red reflective strip along the back but it would still look like a dogs dinner with it fitted


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that TT last week through in linlithgow, didn't see the driver though.
> ...


used to be a guy on here ( V6spurs irc ) who has a full body kit ( reiger irc ) with the strip along the back,,,i think he took it off ,


----------



## Tomreid (Aug 5, 2013)

Terrible. I don't think any kit looks good on the TT! I except maybe the vortex but not for me!


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

That's disgusting


----------



## pelidan (Nov 19, 2010)

Crikey!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> > Reverse light patch?
> ...


My last car didn't have reversing lights. I removed them  might do the same for my TT and rewire the reverse light to makes it a second rear fog, lights for reversing is overrated eat more carrots lol


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

whats wrong with the first pic ?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey, that's my TT !!!

Only joking thankfully


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

Bloody ell....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

unicorn


----------



## Bean_QS (May 15, 2012)

Oh dear


----------

